# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ναυάγιο ''Μαργαριτα'' στις 14/8/96

## sidnik77

Το ξέρω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ναυάγιο δεν είναι ιστορικό αλλά δεν ήξερα που να κάνω την αναρτηση.
Οι μόνες πληροφορίες που έχω είναι για το όνομα και την ημερομηνία,
χωρίς να είναι και αξιόπιστες,
και ότι βρίσκεται στις ακτές του Πηλίου απο την πλευρά του Αιγαίου.

----------

